# Wachusett 12/1/14



## reefer (Dec 1, 2014)

Wachusett Mountain
12/1/14
Breezy, bluebird and 45 degrees at the Summit at 11:00, dipping to mostly cloudy and 40 by 3:00.
Fingers been twitching on the trigger for a month now, finally pulled it and headed to WaWa with my Warren Miller early season freebie. On days like this Wachusett can be a fun little hill. It is a beautiful place. With two runs from the summit, 10th Mountain and Conifer Connection on December 1st, it was a great call. It did feel more like April 1st and unfortunately the run-off streams were roaring. Was nice to get out there and get the mojo going and break in my new set-up. 

 10th Mountain is a fun intermediate and was cream cheese goodness today. You could let it rip. Got a good workout lapping that many, many times. There were nice piles of snow on the sides to keep things entertaining for a few hours. Did a couple runs on conifer for photo ops. Pretty much empty hill and ski on the lift the whole session.
Kudos to Wachusett for opening this early when they probably don’t really have to.


Real sweet morning:



















The little people started showing up in the afternoon:





topping things off with a WaWa Winter:


----------



## hrstrat57 (Dec 1, 2014)

Excellent reports thanks for taking the time to post it!


----------



## Tin (Dec 2, 2014)

Great looking conditions. Probably a dumb question but how bad is the place on a Sunday afternoon and are the coupons good on Sundays? Don't have them on me right now and trying to plan.


----------



## reefer (Dec 2, 2014)

Tin said:


> Great looking conditions. Probably a dumb question but how bad is the place on a Sunday afternoon and are the coupons good on Sundays? Don't have them on me right now and trying to plan.



Not really a Wachusett skier. Always drive right by it. They need a "stairway". This was my one time early season and I'll probably do a day or two in the spring. Never been there on a weekend or at night, always a nice sunny weekday..............................
I think my WM voucher was good weekends.


----------



## Tin (Dec 2, 2014)

Good until 12/23 so we will give it a try.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2014)

Tin said:


> Good until 12/23 si we will give it a try.



Anytime before Christmas shouldn't be very crowded. And nights are a breeze. In January the school groups and racing starts and nights get busier. Though most of the school crowds are gone by 7pm.


----------



## mishka (Dec 2, 2014)

one day made a huge difference. Today temperatures was in the low 20s all day. trails froze up rock solid


----------



## mishka (Dec 2, 2014)

Tin said:


> Great looking conditions. Probably a dumb question but how bad is the place on a Sunday afternoon and are the coupons good on Sundays? Don't have them on me right now and trying to plan.



I think Sunday night shouldn't be a problem just yet. Midweek night might be better option..... Don't know if they doing second grooming yet. We need to use WM coupon myself with for daughter too


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 3, 2014)

Dev team starts on the weekend of the 13th/14th during days, so it will start to get busy. But not bad till the Xmas break


----------



## hammer (Dec 19, 2014)

Should the crowds still be down this weekend?  Looks like there are some good deals on online tickets right now, thinking of getting our first trip in on Sunday and it's closer to home.


----------



## mishka (Dec 19, 2014)

hammer said:


> Should the crowds still be down this weekend?  Looks like there are some good deals on online tickets right now, thinking of getting our first trip in on Sunday and it's closer to home.



Don't know about Sunday but today place was practically empty. Ski into the lift all day long. I expect it to be more crowded on Friday before holidays week. Conditions are good with *light traffic*. On the weekend trails will get scraped clean probably by 9:00. I was on the lift by 9:30 and was surprised on amount of areas  scrape to the ice


----------



## hammer (Dec 19, 2014)

mishka said:


> Don't know about Sunday but today place was practically empty. Ski into the lift all day long. I expect it to be more crowded on Friday before holidays week. Conditions are good with *light traffic*. On the weekend trails will get scraped clean probably by 9:00. I was on the lift by 9:30 and was surprised on amount of areas  scrape to the ice


OK, thanks, pulled the trigger on tickets, figured for $29 each we can't go wrong...


----------

